# First night for the kitten with x-mas tree



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

She's been up, being a terror all night. And not in the way you think. She does not care at all about our 6 foot white pine tree in the living room. But perhaps there's something on it, causing the effects of a metric ton of catnip. 

Because someone discovered how to take their bouncy balls to the top of the stairs & drop them down. For 3 hours. And the big cat? Yeah, he was busy knocking over and digging in the garbage.

The tree still stands in the living room, completely undamaged and untouched. I have gotten 2 hours of sleep and am giving in to being conscious, and my fiancé has just now finally fallen asleep at nearly 9 am. :crying


----------



## Syrena (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes cat can do that! Mine used to play like that as well. We confiscated her the ball for the night! and now it is nicely quiet during the night. She doesnt seem to complain about it neither!


----------



## KierstenKitten (Dec 13, 2011)

Well she has 9 of the same ball, so it took a while to get them all away. And then the little fart started crying! I gave in and gave her toys back, it was so tragic sounding. But now I'm going to do my best to keep her up all day so we go back to quiet nights tonight. Lol


----------

